# Step 2. Date for Surrey Meet



## rossi_mac (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay Guildford was the winner, Kingston a close second.

Please post suggestions for a date, be aware there is a York meet on 27th March, and a Circle D meet on 24th April. I realise York is a journey for some of us down here, but quite a few have hinted that they will be trying for the Circle D meet.

I think people are keen to meet sooner than May, and February is running out. So I would suggest a Saturday in March or April, but you tell me what you think.

I feel it is wrong for me to just give a date, I'll see what the response is like, so post your preferred dates here or PM me, and we can move onto step 3 quickly

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey peeps, just to say the Circle D meet is the 24th April not the 30th  altho 2 celebrations sounds fun hehe


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 22, 2010)

It has to be after Easter for me so I propose the 11th April. This has been seconded by my teddy!


----------



## aymes (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure if I'll be able to make it in Guildford, will still try but I'll leave it to the people who definately can go to work on the date.


----------



## Corrine (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm free pretty much anytime in March or April.....


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 23, 2010)

April is probably best for me. Also is it open for partners as i know my hubby2b sometimes struggles with my diabetes too


----------



## NTIL (Feb 23, 2010)

How about Saturday 10th April instead?  That way, we get Sunday to recover!!


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 23, 2010)

After Easter good for me also. Happy to try and fit in with others.


----------



## RachelT (Feb 23, 2010)

10 april good for me, March aint so good as flat moving


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2010)

A saturday would probably be best for me, but will likely be too late to request it off, so just have to keep fingers crossed I am not working.


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 24, 2010)

NTIL said:


> How about Saturday 10th April instead?  That way, we get Sunday to recover!!



Hi Ntil,

I actually meant the 10th. It shows the folly of trying to recycle a calender even if it has nice pictures!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 24, 2010)

Lets see if anyone else has a date in mind, if we give it till after the weekend to be sure.


----------



## Munjeeta (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah... I'd love to come but can't do the 10th or the 11th as am away for the weekend. How about the weekend after?? Obv... If everyone else can do that weekend I will admit defeat seeing as I leave it so bloomin' long between checking for updates


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 25, 2010)

The weekend after is fine with me just that its closer then to the Circle D meet, which isn't a prob jsut saying, how about the weekend of the 3rd?
I may put a poll up if we can't get a firm date we can all do?


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 25, 2010)

I can do any weekend.. I'm easy lol... MY Q is can we bring the other halves?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 25, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I can do any weekend.. I'm easy lol... MY Q is can we bring the other halves?



Sorry Lou yes other halves, better halves! parents, pet chimps, chickens, gimps anything, free country etc etc etc!


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 25, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> The weekend after is fine with me just that its closer then to the Circle D meet, which isn't a prob jsut saying, how about the weekend of the 3rd?
> I may put a poll up if we can't get a firm date we can all do?




Could be awkward for some as it is Easter weekend when those well meaning friends and relatives give you diabetic chocs!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 25, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Could be awkward for some as it is Easter weekend when those well meaning friends and relatives give you diabetic chocs!



Grrrr Easter! Always catches me out, why can't it sit still?!

Cheers Michael,

Rossi.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 25, 2010)

I got a pet chimp i can bring but then hes also my other half lol!


----------



## Munjeeta (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry I'm being awkward  would just love to come is all!


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 25, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Grrrr Easter! Always catches me out, why can't it sit still?!
> 
> Cheers Michael,
> 
> Rossi.




The date for Easter is basically the date of Easter as the first Sunday after the full moon (known as the Paschal Full Moon) following the spring equinox (21st March). The earliest date is therefore March 22 (if the Sunday is the day after the equinox and the full moon occurs on the night of the 21st/22nd) and the latest the April 25.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 25, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> The date for Easter is basically the date of Easter as the first Sunday after the full moon (known as the Paschal Full Moon) following the spring equinox (21st March). The earliest date is therefore March 22 (if the Sunday is the day after the equinox and the full moon occurs on the night of the 21st/22nd) and the latest the April 25.



Yeah I know it's moon based, it's all good I'm a fan of the Moon, got membership card and everything, did you read page 4 of the last newsletter!!! Amazing!

Anyway back on planet Earth, Yes Munjeeta we want you to come along too  Something will be sorted, even if we have to move planets (and moons!)


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay so I need a decision, it looks like it's between 10h & 17th April.

No one has said they can't do 17th as yet so can you have a look and let me know.

So basically can you post saying if you can do 17th or 10th or both.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Rossi,

I cant do 17th April. For some strange reason my mum is on day release and dancing in her leotard at the royal albert hall - I kidd you NOT!

I can do the 10th April. Apart from the fact I have no idea where guildford is. But my Jade goody level of geography is a whole other matter....

Lou x


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 27, 2010)

(just forgot to say though...)

.....but I have been to one before so please dont sway anything to accomodate me. I will catch up with you all eventually!


----------

